# Relocating to Qatar



## Zain15 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I just have got an opportunity from Qatar, the job place is Dukhan city near umm bab. Salary they are offering is 20000 QAR, I have one school going child, can anyone suggest about the Cost of living there and other facilities like schools, hospitals, parks, markets and mosques.


----------

